# help on a 656



## rdenison (Oct 28, 2011)

i have a question on my 1970 ih 656 ware do i hook up the hydralics for a backhoe all the feeds at the rear are run by the front bucket controls so i dont have a live feed for the backhoe hydralics can some one help me?


----------

